# where can i buy shimano brake parts in manila,philippines???



## ARITAO_CHAMELEON (Nov 19, 2004)

i want to cut short the hydro cables of my shimano xt disc brakes but i cant find store selling olive and connector insert.i tried all the stores at cartimar but they dont even know what im talking about.same thing with newton,roosevelt,powerbikes,joven and all those filty bike shops in quiapo.where in manila can ifind them???


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rockwell Center*

I was in Manila last year and I went into this pretty high end bike shop in the Rockwell area(Makati?). I can't really give you specifics because I'm not really familiar w/ the area but how many high end bike shops are there in Rockwell? Check it out and hopefully you will find what you are looking for.



ARITAO_CHAMELEON said:


> i want to cut short the hydro cables of my shimano xt disc brakes but i cant find store selling olive and connector insert.i tried all the stores at cartimar but they dont even know what im talking about.same thing with newton,roosevelt,powerbikes,joven and all those filty bike shops in quiapo.where in manila can ifind them???


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*When I was there in December...*

I bought a hardtail at All Terra Bike Shop in Libis... Eduard is the owner... Very good guy and good inventory of stuff...


----------



## ARITAO_CHAMELEON (Nov 19, 2004)

*rockwell bikeshop is POWERBIKE*

ive been to powerbikes shop-the high end bike shop located at rockwell power plant.they too, dont have the part i need.flinidaho, do you got the number of All Tierra bikeshop in LIbis?first time to here about that shop.



flipnidaho said:


> I bought a hardtail at All Terra Bike Shop in Libis... Eduard is the owner... Very good guy and good inventory of stuff...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sorry dude...*

I didn't keep the number with me when I left the PI... However, you can probably find the number by going through the posts/messages in this user group (this is how I learned about All Terra):
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/philippinecyclingnetwork/


----------



## MicMiller (Oct 5, 2012)

there are a lot of stores in the philippines i've been in. Try Bike town cyclery in chino roces or mt pro bikes in makati


----------



## MicMiller (Oct 5, 2012)

There's also the Gran Trail Cycles in Alabang and the knobbies bikes, i just forgot where it is.


----------



## MicMiller (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a relative in Quezon city, Ive been in Azione Sports., they have lots of stuffs there try it. 
cheers matey


----------

